
BMW is not the next Nokia - matco11
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-08-03/bmw-as-the-next-nokia-nonsense
======
timthorn
> EVs are only significantly better for the environment when most power is
> generated from renewable sources

Not true if you're talking about air quality rather than greenhouse gases.

